# Banana wedding cake????



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a customer who wants to order a white wedding cake with banana filling. There is a very strong language barrier, so she was unable to describe whether she wanted more of a puree, or a cream filling, or a mousse. Any suggestions of a successful banana cake filling? I'm putting together a tasting for her for Sunday, and I want to have a few options available. I'm thinking a banana creme, a bananas Foster-type filling, and...... I'm not sure where else to go with it. 

Any ideas are welcome!

Many thanks,

Sarah


----------



## pastryart (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there,

you can buy cake flavourings which are very tasteful from msk-ingredients.com very good website for all culimary specialists


----------



## soma (Feb 21, 2008)

boil 1 qt of heavy cream, pour over 1 lb of good quality white chocolate in small chunks, or the cubed. chill in ice bath unitl 40 degrees.

puree bananas usually 2-3 do a good job, depending on how good your bananas are.

whip your mousse until you start to get stiff, add the puree and a splash of creme de banana, and some spiced rum. be careful not to break the mousse, nobody likes grainy fillings.

its a good filling but it all depends on your customers taste.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Add some banana mash to a pastry cream; or if you have Sherry Yard's first book, she has a banana mush "recipe" that would work as an addition to mousse, pastry cream, maybe even buttercream.


----------

